# Making wiring harness for Sevcon gen4 size 6



## Jdean13 (Nov 19, 2018)

I am attempting to make a harness that will interface the sevcon gen4 controller with my computer Via IXXAT CAN cable. I have the cable and i have the connector kit but i need to wire it. the manual has not been very helpful in giving me specifics so could one of you guys help me out? I am using this controller with a ME1616 motor and also need to figure out how to connect it to the motor. any help is appreciated.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Where'd you purchase?


----------

